# ga16de turbo....370cc injectors without jwt ecu



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

im almost done piecing my turbo parts together....i searched and searched and i haven't been able to get a straight answer... everyone just says "get the hotshot kit" or "you HAVE to get the ecu reprogrammed"....i just want a straight answer....what would happen if i used 370cc injectors without having my ecu reprogrammed for my turbo set up???btw im using an eclipse turbo


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

primerblack200sx said:


> im almost done piecing my turbo parts together....i searched and searched and i haven't been able to get a straight answer... everyone just says "get the hotshot kit" or "you HAVE to get the ecu reprogrammed"....i just want a straight answer....what would happen if i used 370cc injectors without having my ecu reprogrammed for my turbo set up???btw im using an eclipse turbo


The car would run like dog crap, if at all... straight enough ?

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

good enough!!...thanks


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

You can get a fuel controller to compensate for the larger injectors. That's what everybody I know does and they run 14's with t25's


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yes, get the ecu, from JWT, it readjusts the engine and fuel map parameters to allow you to kick it up with 370cc injectors effectively, reliably, and efficiantly. i'll be buying mine from tolis this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you dont HAVE to have JWT....you could always use a standalone


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

is that mega squirt?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> is that mega squirt?



yes it is.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you dont HAVE to have JWT....you could always use a standalone


This guy is having a hard time understanding whats needed, you honestly think telling him a stand alone is the way to go? Plug and Play is the way to go for 99% of people.. no fuss no muss no tweeking.. 

Plus look at the wires on that thing.. looks like a rats nest of headaches


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that and Tommy doesn't have the first clue how to go about tuning that, let alone telling someone else how to do it plus all the other expenses entailed in getting it tuned.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I think that standalone option is for a serious competitor with a whole organization behind including programers and test drivers, so he can drive the car once tuned and just have fun
For the rest of us common mortals our rides are meant to be fun not a pain...
Just go the way ppl here are going and enjoying every day
Peace


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

all i was saying is that JWT isnt the only way to go as far as EMS is concerned. get on me cause im not on JWT's jock like everyone else is- i knew it was coming.

he could get megasquirt and have someone else install and tune it, then he'de have a WAAAAAAY better EMS that JWT, period.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> all i was saying is that JWT isnt the only way to go as far as EMS is concerned. get on me cause im not on JWT's jock like everyone else is- i knew it was coming.
> 
> he could get megasquirt and have someone else install and tune it, then he'de have a WAAAAAAY better EMS that JWT, period.


Prove he will, is all I am saying. Hasn't been done YET. 

Also that will be MORE expensive than the JWT solution. Jock or not you cannot deny that JWT has a great thing going for plug and play at a reasonable price.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

another solution is the greddy e-manage


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

http://www.phidgetsusa.com/

Or build your own fuel management system based on a PC. Tune to your heart's delight.

OMFG I'm gonna have to trust Microsoft to run my car...


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

primerblack200sx said:


> im almost done piecing my turbo parts together....i searched and searched and i haven't been able to get a straight answer... everyone just says "get the hotshot kit" or "you HAVE to get the ecu reprogrammed"....i just want a straight answer....what would happen if i used 370cc injectors without having my ecu reprogrammed for my turbo set up???btw im using an eclipse turbo



There is other company to retune Nissan ECU...for less than JWT.

www.ecutuning.com

He does Nissan and other brand too. (there is only listing for S13 and S14 ECU, but he does other too)

If you want something reliable, you have to get correct fuel and timing table for a Turbo charged engine.

Robin


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

*There is another way!*

Look at it like this... I'm a electrical engineer. I design robotic and control system as my job and pretty damn good at it if I do say so myself. So I could load up Protel layout a nice PCB with an nice FPGA, high speed ADC's & DAC's, etc. Design some custom interface modules in VHDL. Add one of the softcore CPU's I've built (6800, 6502, MIPS) or perhaps my number crunching 32-bit DSP. Spend months researching the engine sensors, reverse engineering nissan ECUs and dyno tuning. Write some tight assembly to tie it all together. I guarantee I could make the best product on the market!

What is my point? My point is I CAN do all this, but I am not going to. I wouldn't even bother with a stand alone unit, or even an AFC. JWT's biggest business is ECU tuning, I think they know what they are doing. I bet you it only costs them less than $50 in parts to mod an ECU, but they have spent years of reasearch in tuning and reverse engineering Nissan ECU's. Their products have been proven time and time again. Is $500 too much for their product? I know what is involved in developing similar products and that is a BARGIN. Period. So stop crying about expensive prices. You want quality? You want no problems? You want the best bang for your buck? Then get the JWT ECU.

I've got a GA16DET project of my own and I'll be ordering one next week!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dundee said:


> . So stop crying about expensive prices. You want quality? You want no problems? You want the best bang for your buck? Then get the JWT ECU.




youve obviously never dealt with their ecu's if youre asking THESE questions.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> youve obviously never dealt with their ecu's if youre asking THESE questions.


please elaborate, but include an explanation of how the competition solves these issues


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

dundee said:


> . Is $500 too much for their product? I know what is involved in developing similar products and that is a BARGIN. Period. So stop crying about expensive prices. You want quality? You want no problems? You want the best bang for your buck? Then get the JWT ECU.


price is not an issue...i agree that it is the best bang for the buck.....BUT....there are a couple people out there that don't wanna send out their ecu and wait for a month or two.....i wish there was a way that they can send out an ecu that is already programmed without having to send your own...thats why im trying to look for another option....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dundee said:


> please elaborate, but include an explanation of how the competition solves these issues



most, if not all of your questions can be answered by searching, or doing research in general...since youre the one who implied using a JWT ecu would ensure no problems, why dont YOU elaborate on how that is possible when the ecu *should* be plug & play, but not always is..


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

wait a second... I asked you a direct question... you obviously have a reason for saying the JWT ECU is not plug and play. Don't refer me to the search button. I want know why YOU disagree with what I said. Give me examples if you would like.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dundee said:


> wait a second... I asked you a direct question... you obviously have a reason for saying the JWT ECU is not plug and play. Don't refer me to the search button. I want know why YOU disagree with what I said. Give me examples if you would like.



well, u obviously seem to think that you will plug in the ecu and the car will be ready to run out the box when that in fact isnt the case most of the time..if you didnt know this by now, you should do more research..theres a reason a lot of guys use SAFC's on TOP of the jwt ecu to correct some of the flaws(but why, when you can just use an SAFC on a stock computer!) Also, im gonna have to assume that you are not familiar with the Greddy E-manage setup and what the capabilities of the system itself are...because if you would, youd know that you have way more tuning options at your fingertips without having to send anything away..not to mention you can download PROVEN map software from other members right onto your setup and be tons happier than you would with a jwt ecu...the fact that MOST people dont know how to tune a stand alone, doesnt mean that they should just give up, call it a day and "settle" for a jwt ecu. There are tons more reasons why there are better alternatives to a jwt ecu...but i dont feel like spoon feeding anyone at this time, so if youd like to find out some more information, be my guest and search.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

question here, what happen if you were going to turbo the ga16 but went and got the jwt ecu first before you turbo it? How would the car run if you did that first??


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> well, u obviously seem to think that you will plug in the ecu and the car will be ready to run out the box when that in fact isnt the case most of the time..if you didnt know this by now, you should do more research..theres a reason a lot of guys use SAFC's on TOP of the jwt ecu to correct some of the flaws(but why, when you can just use an SAFC on a stock computer!) Also, im gonna have to assume that you are not familiar with the Greddy E-manage setup and what the capabilities of the system itself are...because if you would, youd know that you have way more tuning options at your fingertips without having to send anything away..not to mention you can download PROVEN map software from other members right onto your setup and be tons happier than you would with a jwt ecu...the fact that MOST people dont know how to tune a stand alone, doesnt mean that they should just give up, call it a day and "settle" for a jwt ecu. There are tons more reasons why there are better alternatives to a jwt ecu...but i dont feel like spoon feeding anyone at this time, so if youd like to find out some more information, be my guest and search.


Finally the truth came out :thumbup: 

For tuning Nissan myself, I can say one thing, you CANNOT ship and ECU and expect to run 100% perfect, why?

Every setup is different, MAF might be 1% off, then Coolant temp sensor maybe 5% off(coolant temp affect a lot the A/F), different Air filter(more or less turbulence) different intake path(shorter or longer).....

I have seen same ECU mapping in 2 different SR20DET setup (Z32 MAF, 550cc injectors, GT2540R....) one running ~11.9 A/F and the other one running ~10.8 A/F (he had no boost leak either)

This is why JWT run like ...some times, they only make sure that it "run" OK and won't blow.

My friend used to have JWT and they were using a S-AFC to "try" to fix the JWT running way too rich(low 10 A/F).

This is the reason why my ECU come with a switch that let you select between 4 different mapping with different fuel mixture(BAse + 9%, Base + 6%, Base + 3%, Base with 0 correction) to make sure that you will get the correct A/F without S-AFC.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> question here, what happen if you were going to turbo the ga16 but went and got the jwt ecu first before you turbo it? How would the car run if you did that first??


As long as you're running the same injector/MAF combo as the ECU is programmed for you'll be ok. Running a turbo ECU without having a turbo installed you'll probably lose a few HP, but the car will run fine.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

primerblack200sx said:


> price is not an issue...i agree that it is the best bang for the buck.....BUT....there are a couple people out there that don't wanna send out their ecu and wait for a month or two.....i wish there was a way that they can send out an ecu that is already programmed without having to send your own...thats why im trying to look for another option....


There are 2 ways around this. Buy an extra ECU (can be found used for about $50-$75) and send that ECU to JWT and then your car will still be running while it is away. OR Pay JWT the extra $500 core charge, they mail you a programmed ECU and once you receieve and install it you mail them your ECU. They then refund you the core charge. (Call them to discuss specifics about this).


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

wes said:


> There are 2 ways around this. Buy an extra ECU (can be found used for about $50-$75) and send that ECU to JWT and then your car will still be running while it is away. OR Pay JWT the extra $500 core charge, they mail you a programmed ECU and once you receieve and install it you mail them your ECU. They then refund you the core charge. (Call them to discuss specifics about this).


Now if you went out and find the extra ECU does it have to be the same matching year and model for your car? Like for my 98 200sx SE, do I have to buy another 98 200sx SE ECU to send to jwt?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> Now if you went out and find the extra ECU does it have to be the same matching year and model for your car? Like for my 98 200sx SE, do I have to buy another 98 200sx SE ECU to send to jwt?


No you have to buy a 95-or 96 as JWT can only reprogram those years. They have instructions about how to convert from a 98-99 to the 95-96 on their web-site.


----------



## 1punchKO (May 26, 2005)

S14 Drift! said:


> Finally the truth came out :thumbup:
> 
> For tuning Nissan myself, I can say one thing, you CANNOT ship and ECU and expect to run 100% perfect, why?
> 
> ...


I agree that JWT makes good product but the above said is also very true... :thumbup:


----------



## nxsamurai (Dec 30, 2005)

*fuel manage*

a cheaper yet afective solution is the APEXi S-AFC. im not saying it is better than the jwt but it will work and it is cheaper. i know this for a fact because i have done it. it is also easier to tune than stand alones.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

S14 Drift! said:


> This is the reason why my ECU come with a switch that let you select between 4 different mapping with different fuel mixture(BAse + 9%, Base + 6%, Base + 3%, Base with 0 correction) to make sure that you will get the correct A/F without S-AFC.


 Which ecu do you have? Does JWT offer an ecu with this 4 map switch or is that someone else's?


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

blownb310 said:


> Which ecu do you have? Does JWT offer an ecu with this 4 map switch or is that someone else's?


It's not a JWT is a Almasi ECU, my own company.

Robin


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

S14 Drift! said:


> It's not a JWT is a Almasi ECU, my own company.
> 
> Robin


 Thank you.  

One other question: Can you reprogram a stock '93 GA16DE ecu or do I have to get a B13 SE-R ecu for that?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Hi mike, Robin cant do the ga16de ecu.. neither JWT is.. the b13 ecu isnt reprogrammable ... ive tried with Robin and sure JWT and plenty of people have tried without succes... at least not that i know about.. youll need either a 240sx ka24de ecu or a sr20de ecu (b13)..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

S14 Drift! said:


> It's not a JWT is a Almasi ECU, my own company.
> 
> Robin


You're getting real close to breaking the No Vendors forum rules.. Please check the rules section for clarification....


----------

